# Axle Flipping Helper



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well i decided that i should think about flipping my axle and do some work under the trailer...

so the first thing I needed was some good jack stands and jack...

went to the local Sears store and saw that they are having a one day sale on

Craftsman 2-1/4 ton Floor Jack with 2-1/4 ton Jack Stands for $27.50. They are normally 55.00

you can order online with free delievery after rebate or choose store pickup.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?...Y&vertical=TOOL

I tried it under the trailer a few minutes ago and it seems to be working fine.. the stands are a really good quality....

just thought I share...

SALE STARTS AND ENDS TODAY!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice price
Thanks for the info









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> SALE STARTS AND ENDS TODAY!!!
> [snapback]60036[/snapback]​


I just ordered one on line and the price is good right now. Thanks for the heads up. You must work for Sears though, or have stock. This is the second item you've posted on sale, so I don't believe you when you say you don't.









You're gonna flip the axles youself? I have seen a number of posts about this. What is the reasoning behind flipping the axles?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> You're gonna flip the axles youself? I have seen a number of posts about this. What is the reasoning behind flipping the axles?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Some people like to flip the axles to gain more ground clearance. It helps to get in and out of driveways, steep hills, etc.

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steve's right, I had ours flipped to make it easier to get in and out of our driveway. It is pretty steep at the bottom, I had to put a board under the hitch so it would not dig up the driveway and the rear of the trailer would just miss dragging on the way out. Now it's easy in and easy out, plenty of clearance









An added bonus is extra height for the sewer connection. Some of the campgrounds we have been to had high sewer connections that may have been a problem without the extra height.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One question I have had about 'flipping the axles', how does this affect items such as the stabilizer jacks and the steps? Do they need to be replaced as part of the operation? Of do they still seem to work OK?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

On our 21rs.. The stairs really need to be changed to a triple step. The stablizers also need help. I use blocks of wood right now but I am thinking about extending them... another thing on the list of mods.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I will look into adding the casters to the back of my Outback this winter. Flipping the axle is a bit much for me. I'm only looking to save the frame/bumper on step inclines (gas stations being the #1 culprit)


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Some people like to flip the axles to gain more ground clearance. It helps to get in and out of driveways, steep hills, etc.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]60058[/snapback]​


Ohhhh. Now it makes sense. If I don't win my excavation "disagreement" with the town, axle flipping will be a big help. It is soooo close when I back in. That rear step box hanging down is a killer. Thanks Steve.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Think I will look into adding the casters to the back of my Outback this winter. [snapback]60085[/snapback]​


Jim,

Don't you have that rear step box hanging down? I thought about casters but, in looking at that box, I didn't think casters would help that clear anything. Mine hangs down so low. I had to dig a big hole in the hill just below that step, make sure the hole drained, etc - what a pain.







But, it was less than half an inch off the ground last time I backed in. I'm sure that if the angle of attack changes, even the slightest, when I back in, it will drag through the pea gravel and possibly bend. Do you think the casters will engage before the step hits?

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On a 28 RSDS it is for the most part impossible to add casters. When you hit the caster it will need to support the weight of the trailer. The step is right at the rear bumper and hangs down at least 8 in. The support to properly add a caster would be interesting to try and build in that location and hold the weight of the trailer.

John


----------

